# Let it snow!



## alainax (4 February 2013)

Its been snowing for about 8 hours here, a few cms deep lying.  I love snow 


How is it where you are?


----------



## Fools Motto (5 February 2013)

I'm far far from Scotland, but I can assure you, right now, it is horrible. Wet with a bitter cold wind. I feel for animals out in this - mine included! 
Enjoy your snow!! Pictures plz tomorrow!


----------



## alainax (5 February 2013)

this is one from tonight


----------



## Merlin11 (5 February 2013)

Yes we have a lot of snow again. I hate it though!


----------



## highlandponygirl (5 February 2013)

We have snow here too, though only a little. This is the first proper snow we have had here this winter, wev been pretty lucky so far.


----------



## guido16 (5 February 2013)

None here in NE Aberdeenshire. Thank goodness.


----------



## Enfys (5 February 2013)

You Scots are probably further North than me 

After our quick melt and 11C heatwave last week, we are back to snow and ice and -15C. 

The pond froze up again super quick, we were skating on it this weekend, not much snow at all, about 6" (pathetic really) but enough to be able to ride on.



















the creek last week :


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 February 2013)

Theres about an inch at home. 2-3in a work 3miles away and about 6in up at the oh's work a further 4miles along the road. Such a short space and such variation. 

As far as I am concerned the snow can eff off. I hate the stuff.


----------



## Springy (5 February 2013)

That is all!!


----------



## Jenni_ (5 February 2013)

Nuisance!!!

I had just got to training after a horrendous day at work when my mum phoned me and told me not to bother trying to get home and just to stay at my boyfriends because it was bad. Yet to see any pictures though, but we always get hit really bad!


----------



## Emilieu (5 February 2013)

I could hardly get out of my street this morning but arrived at work to... rain


----------



## Jnhuk (5 February 2013)

This morning when just let the horses out for a stretch of their legs!







They came back to the stables very quickly wanting hay and to be let back in their boxes before I had finished them!


----------



## Kallibear (5 February 2013)

Lovely lovely. 

Wasn't expecting it to due at all as it started off so wet and sleet like. Starting to melt now but had a good few inches this morning. 

Love the snow and the very cold, just don't like it when it melts again.


----------



## Caol Ila (5 February 2013)

My snow is better than your snow!  

My village just now:


----------

